# Pasar 12v a 4,5v para conjunto de leds



## sirkaos (Dic 1, 2008)

Hola tengo un conjunto de 9 leds de una linterna que usa 3 pilas de 1,5v que serian 4.5 el total , queria adaptarlos para la bateria del coche. mi pregunta es : ¿Con una resistencia de 680 ohm , me valdria? 

Gracias un saludo


----------



## crimson (Dic 1, 2008)

Hola sirkaos, el tema es cuánta corriente consumen los LEDs. Aquí hay un ejemplo con 20 miliamperes, otra forma es ponerle un regulador tipo 7805 y listo. Si vas a usar la resistencia es cuestión de experimentar con el brillo. Saludos C


----------



## sirkaos (Dic 1, 2008)

esque no tengo ni idea de cuanto consumen , como podria verlo? prefiero poner una resistencia porque no tengo mucho sitio para poner un regulador.


----------



## crimson (Dic 1, 2008)

Hola sirkaos, tendrías que medir la corriente que consume en su estado natural, es decir, con la tensión de las pilas. ¿no tenés un tester que mida corriente? Lo pon és en miliamperes (200mA por ejemplo), desconectás el positivo de la pila que va a los leds. En el positivo de la pila ponés la punta roja y en el cable que te quedó que va a los leds el cable negro del tester. Ahí tenés que medir la corriente que consumen. Hacés la fórmula 12V - 4,5V / (corriente que mediste) y ya tenés el valor de la resistencia. Acordate que si el tester te mide 025.0 tenés que poner en la fórmula 0,025, porque la fórmula funciona con Volts en el numerador, Amperes en el denominador para que te de Ohms en el resultado, y el tester te marca miliamperes. Saludos C


----------



## sirkaos (Dic 1, 2008)

lo e puesto a 2000m y me marca 120 , me lo podeis calcular vosotros ? 

Gracias.
Un Saludo.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 1, 2008)

¿Esa medida es con la pilas nuevas y frescas? Son 13mA por LED, es como poco.

Diría que una resistencia 56Ω 2W te valdría para 20mA por LED a 13,8v del coche encendido y 17mA por LED con el coche apagado.

Vas a tener que hacer la prueba con el tester, con la resistencia de 56Ω 2W en serie y el motor apagado medí la corriente, te tiene que dar 150mA o menos, si da mas corta todo. En cualquier caso dime cuanto te dio.
De paso pone tu tester en voltímetro rango 20v, y medí la tensión de la batería, con esos 2 datos estaríamos en condiciones de asesorarte con mayor precisión.

Creo estar acertado en mi decisión por la resistencia, las creencias no se discuten es solo cuestión de fe. Si no me tenes fé, compra una resistencia de 68Ω 2W también y hacé la prueba con una y luego con la otra. Dime los valores que obtuviste.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 1, 2008)

crimson dijo:
			
		

> Hola sirkaos, el tema es cuánta corriente consumen los LEDs. Aquí hay un ejemplo con 20 miliamperes, otra forma es ponerle un regulador tipo 7805 y listo. Si vas a usar la resistencia es cuestión de experimentar con el brillo. Saludos C



Si lo conectas asi los vas a quemar, eso te lo aseguro! Como vas a usar los leds sin resistencia!

lo que tenes que hacer si no conoces los datos de los leds es una fuente de corriente constante con un lm317 y es mas... lo podes dejar para que siempre ante las variaciones de tesion de tu bateria circule siempre la misma intensidad.

Para los leds de 5mm el maximo generalmente son 20 miliamperios, no mas. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 1, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> las creencias no se discuten es solo cuestión de fe. Si no me tenes fé, compra una resistencia de 68Ω 2W también y hacé la prueba con una y luego con la otra.



Pero en electronica las cosas SE CALCULAN, si queres probar con una resistencia, despues con otra, despues con otra, despues con otra.... hacelo, si se te queman los leds bue... eso es el "destino"


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 1, 2008)

Claro que calculé, de donde crees que saqué el valor de 2W sobretodo. Esperaba que alguien me salte así pero con otro cálculo ¿Vos calculaste? Bueno, ya que estas teneme fe vos también que hay buen margen, que no se va a quemar 

Me gusta más lo del LM317, lástima que una vez quemé un optotriac con el LM317 y desde entonces uso un 78L05 como regulador de corriente para LEDs (es marginalmente mas barato y la teoría de aplicación es la misma) Dejando de lado las anécdotas sería el LM317T y 6.8Ω ½W como limitador de corriente y un generoso disipador para los 1.5W del LM317.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 1, 2008)

"lástima que una vez quemé un optotriac con el LM317"
Eso por no CALCULAR o CALCULAR MAL jajaja
La otra posibilidad que existe es hacer 3 grupos de 3 leds en serie, seria mucho mas eficiente.
Ahh y una preguntita... como usas el 7805 como regulador de corriente?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola.
Tal vez esto te dé una idea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 2, 2008)

Con el lm317 ya se como hacerlo, lo que mencion'o es que se puede hacer con el 7805... es posible? como se calcula la corriente en ese caso?


----------



## crimson (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola Fernandoae, el dibujo del 7805 está basado en una linternita china de 3 pilas que me regalaron, cuyos leds (esos medio azulados) estaban conectados en serie (3) directamente a las pilas, sin mediar ninguna resistencia. Curiosidad mediante, saqué las pilas y conecté la salida de 5V de una fuente y funcionaron lo más bien. Pero, es cierto lo que dices, no todos los led son iguales, si pongo 3 rojos se van a calcinar. (¡ yo que quería hacerlos explotar y no pude...!) Saludos C


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 2, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Con el lm317 ya se como hacerlo, lo que mencion'o es que se puede hacer con el 7805... es posible? como se calcula la corriente en ese caso?


Igual:
Iout=Vref/R1
La única diferencia es que Vref será 5v en vez de 1.25v. Mas útil queda expresado así:
R1=Vref/Iout

Veo que estan considerando 20mA para el circuito, pero obviamente los 9 LEDs estan en paralelo porque no hay otra forma de alimentarlos con 4,5v. Entonces 9 × 20mA = 180mA por eso a mi me da 6.8Ω para el LM317


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 2, 2008)

Gracias por la aclaracion, esta tarde agarro un 7805 y me pongo a probar, siempre es bueno aprender algo nuevo.

En cuanto a lo de los leds sin resistencia es probable que no se quemen porque con 5v no se superan las tensiones nominales de cada uno...
Que ratas que son los japoneses cuando diseñan algo!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola.
Una fuente de corriente constante con el LM78XY, se debe de tomar encuenta la IQ la corriente en reposo.

 I=( V78xy/ R ) + IQ

V78XY=Voltaje del regulador
IQ= corriente en reposo (Quiescent Current)

R = V78XY / (I - IQ) 

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Todo está en la hoja de datos (datasheet) del 78XY


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 2, 2008)

Excelente, Iq del 7805 es 8-8.5mA según el datasheet, el LM317 tambien debe tener Iq pero no dice en el datasheet (por eso debe ser que quemé el opto)


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola.
El IQ=IAdj del LM317 es en el peor de los casos. 100 uA = 0.0001 A = 0.1 mA, pero típico es 0.05 mA.
Mira en la hoja de datos *Adjustment Pin Current 3 IAdj – 50 - 100 uA*


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

